# Fessing Up About The G1 Tosh Players



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

For quite a while I have been posting that the A1 BM is messed up, based largely on quantitative SPL measurements and several posts over at AVS. In a nutshell, when comparing the 40-80Hz LFE pink noise between SD-DVE (legacy DD/DTS) and HD-DVE (TrueHD) over the analogs, there is a 5dB difference. Since the DVE docs say that they are both recorded at –33dBSF, logic would dictate that they should yield the same SPL, but the TrueHD tone is 5dB cold. Between that, and a lengthy troubleshooting session with Ed Mullen (after I bottomed my dual SVS cylinders), I concluded that the A1 BM was messed up. Then I upgraded to a DV-HD805 player, and found to my dismay, the difference was still there. To date, no one has been able (or willing) to explain this discrepancy, so I went directly to the source: Roger Dressler of Dolby Labs. He confirmed that both the G1 and G2 Tosh players (of which the Onkyo is a clone) handle BM perfectly. Bottom line, I was wrong (for which I am glad in this case). I imagine that I have graced several ‘ignore lists’ due to my almost rabid conviction, but I sincerely hope everyone will accept my apology. Most here have forgotten more than I will ever know about this stuff :hail:, so I will refrain from jumping in where I don’t know what I am talking about.

P.S. The SPL discrepancy is still there, so now I can look to the DVE tone not being recorded at the level the docs say (which Roger Dressler is looking into). In any case, I give up. My LFE is calibrated using SD-DVE, which I know is correct (and it still sounds great!):bigsmile:


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

Peace to you too Vader. Some of this stuff is getting pretty complicated for the average bear. :dunno:


----------

